# Gibson Energy GEI



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Was looking for input on GEI , the year ahead, is the dividend safe etc. Looking for a replacement for VSN when acquired by Pembina later this year. 

Seems richly valued already with limited upside , but might be a good fit for a boring div payer with potential for takeover like VSN because of it's US assets possibly ?


----------

